# Driver for V-Gear TalkCam?



## dolphin_girl (Jan 27, 2006)

Can anyone advise me if and where I can download a suitable driver for the V-Gear TalkCam web camera. Purchased yesterday and it says it will work on a Mac ( I am running G5 iMac with tiger operating system).It does warn that the bundled software is not Mac compatible. I tried downloading a driver from V-Gear drivers and utilities page... it doesn't work either. 

Might have to return it to store any suggestions for webcam that WILL operate on a iMac? Don't want t pay iSight price!!


----------

